# medical assistant job in america



## mubashir (Nov 3, 2008)

hi i will job in america . in medical assistant. please help me


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mubashir said:


> hi i will job in america . in medical assistant. please help me


Plenty of jobs in America for medical assistants. If you can't find one, you haven't been looking hard enough. However, you need to be authorized to work, a fact which I think may be a problem for you.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

First, you have to have an education that is recognized in the US. This frequently means having graduated from a training program that has been pre-approved as giving an education that will meet the standards and fit in with American requirements. For instance, doctors trained in Mexico must have attended one of three approved medical schools in order to do a residency or have a chance of working in the US.

Then, if you have the proper education, you will have to find an employer. That employer will then have to sponsor you for a visa, which could take a while. Your level of English will probably be tested.

Because we have a shortage of medical personnel in the US, there are quite a few hospitals that recruit in countries that have appropriate programs. I know that big public city hospitals do this regularly, so you might be able to get some information by contacting, Los Angeles General or Boston City Hospital. They may have brochures that they can mail out. If you check in this section of the forum, you will find other questions from medical personnel, and some other recommendations about how to find work.


----------

